

Durian blender movie got released today - ergo14

Here is the page to see the movie:
http://www.sintel.org/<p>It doesn't use fancy renderers like yafaray (otherwise it would look even better).
But what I saw from movie is that blender gives us set of tools that are suitable to make great advertisments and presentation movies with very complex 3d graphics and compositing.
======
js4all
Great news, I am downloading and excited to see it. Big Buck Bunny was such a
big success, story- and technically wise.

